# What is the movie of the year?



## Bergomillosy (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, I think there are at least two movies deserving this title. These are Terminator 4 and Transformers 2. What do you think?

P.S. To moderators: sorry for possible writing to a wrong category but I didn't find any other category for general chat.


----------



## SlowRollin' (Jul 10, 2009)

We'd have to pic a category...Transformers did not dissappoint in the action category, was barely existent in the acting/interaction area. 

Night at the Museum 2: Battle of the Smithsonian was a good sequel. 

For a family show, Up was a surprise.

The Taking of Pelham 123 and Public Enemies are sure to be hits.  Funny People might be worth the matinee price.

I haven't seen T4 because I want to see it on my home theater.  

I'd like to see a sequel to Hancock.  Atleast Charlize Theron can act; maybe if we put Megan Fox with her, some of the acting can rub off with the beauty?


----------



## johnswhite (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Bergomillosy....

I agree with you for 


* Terminator 4 *


----------



## imported_dakuda (Jul 21, 2009)

Hm, I have not seen any of these yet.  Last one I saw was the new Star Trek.  It was surprisingly well done.


----------



## james2 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello friends!

i think
(Night Of The Museum 2 Battle Of The Smithsonian)  is the best move of the year .
Hope u enjoy.

thank u


----------



## sajis18 (Nov 5, 2009)

yes , 

Bergomillosy i agree with you...........................


----------



## surfspc (Jul 7, 2011)

It has to be the new transormers movie.  Anyone seen it?


----------

